# South Texas



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone know if the Q finished today?


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Anyone know if the Q finished today?


Dunno, but it should have. When I left at 4pm, two dogs had run the last series. Dogs called back to water marks were 3, 4, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 19, 23.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Qual results are on Facebook, Real Field Trial Talk group, per Ann Heise. 1st, 23, 2nd 6, 3rd 13, 4th 19, bunch of Jams.


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Open callbacks 1,6,8,9,11,16,17,26,32,35,36,37,38,39,41,42,45,47,50,55,58,59,62,64,66,67,68,70,71,72,75,77,80,81,87,89,94,95,96,97,102.


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Am callbacks. 4,6,8,10,11,15,17,18,20,24,25,26,27,30,39,40,41,43,44,45,46,50,53,54,56,59,61,64,65,68,69,70,71,72


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Am water blind callbacks. 6,8,11,15,17,18,24,25,27,30,39,40,41,46,50,53,54,56,59,61,64,65,68,72


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Unofficial Derby callbacks to the 4th: 21 dogs, 1-9, 11-14, 16, 18, 19, 24-27, 29.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open WB:

2-8-16-17-26-32-37-39-41-42-45-47-50-55-62-64-67-72-75-87-94-97-102

23 dogs.


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Open callbacks water. 8,16,17,26,32,37,39,41,42,45,47,50,55,62,64,67,72,75,87,94,97,102


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

jmarr40 said:


> Open callbacks water. 8,16,17,26,32,37,39,41,42,45,47,50,55,62,64,67,72,75,87,94,97,102


I think #1 is called back also


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

1 & 8, not 2. My bad sorry.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Callbacks to Derby 5th tomorrow at 8am: 1. 3-5, 7-9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 19, 23-27.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open last series:

8-26-37-42-47-50-62-64-87-94-97-102

12 dogs, #62 starts


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

OPEN
1st 102 Slider/Hays
2nd 8 Wilson/Rorem
3rd 26 Bullet/George
4th 64 Bodell/George
RJ 62 Bullet/Hurst
JAMS 37,47,50,94,97


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats to my wife Suzan Caire and Tia for winning the am and going over 200 points in her career!!! Love Ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Suzan & Tia! It's been an honor training with you and losing to ya'll.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

WOW! Way to go Suzan and the wonderful Tia!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats! Love "em While you got em", there is not many like you her.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations Suzan and Tia on such an impressive achievement!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

That's awesome news, Suzan!

Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

JWC said:


> Congrats to my wife Suzan Caire and Tia for winning the am and going over 200 points in her career!!! Love Ya!!!!!!!


Incredible! Congrats!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Hall of Fame caliber. A very special team. Congratulations Suzan. 

On top of the incredible total, if I recall correctly their Open vs Am points are about 50-50.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

JWC said:


> Congrats to ... Suzan Caire and Tia for winning the am and going over 200 points in her career!!!


Suzan and Tia were second in the am the weekend before, now first. Big congratulations to both!!


----------

